

CSS only Lightbox - tilt
http://www.w3css.co.uk/

======
scriptproof
Lot of lighboxes. CSS only, CSS + JavaScript, with Ajax, etc...
<http://www.xul.fr/javascript/lightbox.html>

------
tjoff
Nice. But why so slow? I'm talking about the animation and the delay for the
description, close button etc. to appear (and when they do they move the image
so it's kind of annoying (not mentioning that you have to wait to see if
there's a next-button or something)). It took about 3 seconds from click to
being completely done (for a cached image).

Anything but at fraction of a second for a animation can destroy an entire
site, in my opinion.

Also, when the browser loses focus the image disappear (chrome 12) :( Just to
reanimate when focus returns.

/rant

Sorry, a demo doesn't deserve the rant above, but it really bugs me that this
is so popular and I guess the only reason for why it's popular is because the
default values for lightboxes are slow just to show the effect.

------
jrnkntl
Makes the whole window flicker in Chrome. Also I don't like the stretch-out
effect.

~~~
tilt
Beta/Dev channel? I had to switch it off, it's a pain

~~~
jrnkntl
Dev channel, should have included that, sorry.

------
pwaring
Looks very pretty, I can't see any reference to a licence on the page or in
the CSS file though, so I've no idea if I can use it on my site.

------
jacobbijani
It's still a bunch of HTML the CSS is toggling though, right? I think in this
case, adding Javascript to the mix is an advantage.

And why does everyone animate each part of the lightbox separately? It makes
it so unbearably slow.

------
Tichy
How does it record clicks? My CSS knowledge is not good enough... I know there
is a property for clicked, but how do you unclick?

~~~
5h
it uses the :focus pseudo element,

interesting, but with css like that, i'd rather use javascript!

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Unless of course, you do use something like sass for managing all those little
browser specific bits. ;)

